# Loss of communication with ECU?



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok,

44,444 k miles / 2008 jetta 2.5

I'm stumped. I've had this car for over 10k miles and had no problems what so ever. Anyway, at about 2 AM I decided to go for a drive. I started the car and right away I noticed it was idling at about 300 rpm and the engine oil light started blinking. I'm like what the ****. I turned it off , waited a second, turned it back on and everything looked fine. So I let it idle for a few seconds, put it in reverse and noticed that the tranny gave me a thump. Backed out of the driveway, put it in drive, noticed another thump so I knew something was not with the auto tranny. I thought this was akward so i turned it off again. Waited a minute, turned it back on and blam -- back to normal - No problem AT all. It's been a couple of days and still nothing. I did manage to scan it the next day and this is what i found. 

Is it possible it was just a glitch? This all sounds right if there was no ECM present but why would this just show up? Cross posted with 2.5 to get more respones. Any tips? 

Thanks





Address 01: Engine (CBU) Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 BG HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 1565 
Revision: 1NH01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G724515R
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FE6199607F5

2 Faults Found:
049153 - Powertrain Databus: Unspecified Malfunction 
U0001 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 71348 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:25:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 280 /min
Load: 76.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 39.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.668 V

049489 - No Communications with Airbag Control Module 
U0151 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 71348 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:25:00

 Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1023 /min
Load: 58.4 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 39.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.303 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HE HW: 09G 927 750 HE
Component: AQ 250 6F 1090 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BFE3DC6438D

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 73EE15E66BDD

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 GG HW: 1K0 820 047 GG
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6FE6199607F5

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000000704849
Coding: 24058E234004150007140000001400000008730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FE6199607F5

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 070807 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 191
Mileage: 71348 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7G0124312
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E58C492C07F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 70559 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:09:21


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6M02KWMW 
Coding: 0013889
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6CDC0E9A36E3

Part No: 1K0 959 339 F
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0005

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AP HW: 1K0 953 549 AP
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 036 0070 
Coding: 0010021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8004CA2AAA6B

1 Fault Found:
00883 - Ignition Switch (D) Terminal S 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 F HW: 1K0 920 954 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1212 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G724515R
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 07203 444 85818
VCID: 2F66D996C775

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 191
Mileage: 71348 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:25:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 030707F2000059
Coding: ED807F071003021002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3064DAEADA4B

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 191
Mileage: 71348 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:25:01


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 F HW: 1K0 920 954 F
Component: IMMO 3HL 1212 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G724515R
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F66D996C775

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000520278724
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3B7EFDC6030D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 356AEBFE2529

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 71340 km
Temperature: 30.0°C
Voltage: 11.50 V
Voltage: 11.30 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 1B900F880186281B0904058FB0880F0488DCA0
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 840CC63ABE73

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 035 456 B HW: 1K6 035 456 B
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0006 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000008111885
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5ECD86F36D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1133 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000533778722
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7CFEDA0603

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio DE2 015 0020 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G2150767
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2952378EF991

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000001895667
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3E78F4D2101F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 840CC63ABE73

1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 173
Mileage: 70148 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 04:53:43


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1120 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000001938274
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3F8689D61715

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

my '08 Rabbit did this (engine oil light and some warning as soon as it started) once in the past. (manual tranny though, no issues there). Freaked me out. Oil level was fine, car started up normal afterwards and it's never done it again. I've read a few other threads where it happened to some others.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Same thing happened to my 2007 2.5L Jetta. Around 35K miles, doing about 40 MPG, my gauges all hit zero, the oil light came on with a chime and the EPC light came on. I pulled to the side of the road and killed the car. When I restarted it, the EPC light remained on and the car was in limp mode. After another restart, everything was fine. I took it to the dealership to have it checked out. They said the IP cluster controller lost communication with the ECU for a second, which is why the gauges went south and the oil light came on. 

It hasn't happend since, and that was about 11K miles ago. 

- Jeremy.


----------

